# Kefir Kit or Simply Kefir Grains (buy or trade)!



## romysbaskets

If any folks would like simply to get Kefir grains, they can be purchased for $7 including shipping for grains that process a pint. They multiply quickly so that is an easy affordable way to get them going.

For those that want a complete set up, it is $19.95 for the complete kit below with grains included plus $10 shipping. The heavy glass decanter is very nice quality and is imported from Italy! We added a brush to the kit plus a little bonus in each box.

For anyone who wants to trade for grains I am happy to do this as well.

For the lovely folks here I decided to put together an elegant way to produce your own Kefir. My hubby felt I deserved a pretty bottle for my Kefir and began setting me up with the nice items you would need for this to be simple, sanitary and quite a decoration wherever it is placed!

The photo below is in my dining room with my Kefir Kit adorning my table. 

Why would we want to make our own Kefir?.....Kefir is about 5 times more probiotic than Yogurt. Being sold now in many local stores it is HOMOGENIZED AND PASTEURIZED, which unfortunately kills off many healthy and essential good bacteria. The average prices range from $3.79 a quart on up, have a high sugar content and they are just not comparable to the amazing natural product you can make at home! The cost to make your own Kefir is simply adding whole milk either cow's milk or Goat's Milk to your grains. In 24 hours or less, you have Kefir which is simple and far more affordable for us all! As they multiply, you only need to get your grains once and they will go on and on. Your kit has everything to really make this something easy and fun to do.

Having a Kefir Keeper allows you to display it anywhere, a vented lid to allow for oxygen and the ease to maintain a sanitary container. The screens it comes with include a small screen plus a larger vinyl screen, the small one allows you to tap it gently over your blender or container to catch even the tiny new grains. Once you have larger grains or at least initially with the size I will send you, the larger vinyl strainer is the best choice for a fast way to strain your fresh kefir. The little booklet in the photo is our own recipes, and instructions for the care of your kefir grains.

For anyone who has taken antibiotics and knows about the issues that causes....with yeast infection concerns..Kefir is ideal to add to your diet directly following any antibiotics that you have just finished taking. A caution here though is to wait until you are done with the medication as the probiotics in Kefir are so strong they can weaken the antibiotic treatment. I have used Kefir to assist in a kidney infection that I came down with following a trip and it was wonderful. I didn't have to get antibiotics to cure it. Kefir add all the good bacteria in your digestive tract that you need for proper digestion. It is fast becoming the preferred ingredient in smoothies to keep you feeling healthy.

I can be emailed any questions or you can order one through [email protected]

I do accept paypal or post office money orders.


----------



## WildernesFamily

I recently bought kefir grains from Romy, and got a nice little bonus along with them  The grains are so happy and we are really enjoying the kefir milk! Thanks Romy!!


----------



## arabgurl88

I whould love one kit. Does that price include shipping?


----------



## romysbaskets

arabgurl88 said:


> I whould love one kit. Does that price include shipping?


I hope the wording above is not confusing...$19.95 plus $10 shippping would be $29.95. I also include delivery confirm and a free little bonus surprise inside.... I should have have provided the end total to make that easier....


----------



## romysbaskets

WildernesFamily said:


> I recently bought kefir grains from Romy, and got a nice little bonus along with them  The grains are so happy and we are really enjoying the kefir milk! Thanks Romy!!


I am so glad to hear that! It is a commitment to your better health to drink the kefir daily and provide yourself with a regimen..... Wonderful......you are truly welcome! The Kefir Grains become a part of your household don't they? Cute and so generous with what they give us back for providing them the milk to process....


----------



## romysbaskets

I have a lot of Kefir Grains available.....Does anyone need em? Either pint or quart size orders is fine....

Happy New Years!


----------



## Pigeon Lady

Romy, are you still selling the kits?

Thank you,

Pauline


----------



## romysbaskets

Pigeon Lady said:


> Romy, are you still selling the kits?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Pauline


Hello Pauline,
Yes I have one kit ready to go at the moment. I do also sell them online. I will pm you!

I have several orders of kefir grains available!


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> Hello Pauline,
> Yes I have one kit ready to go at the moment. I do also sell them online. I will pm you!
> 
> I have several orders of kefir grains available!


Shipping out your kit and grains on Tuesday with your bonus!

Back order on kits but still have grains available for trade or sale.


----------



## TxGypsy

romysbaskets said:


> The cost to make your own Kefir is simply adding whole milk either cow's milk or Goat's Milk to your grains.


I don't currently have an animal in milk. Will store bought pasteurized whole milk work? How does it taste?


----------



## romysbaskets

TxMex said:


> I don't currently have an animal in milk. Will store bought pasteurized whole milk work? How does it taste?


There is no problem with using storebought milk. Not everyone has cows and I sure understand that! As long as you use whole milk as the kefir does prefer the fat content. you will really enjoy the flavor of the kefir milk. It truly tastes just like a plain yogurt. When someone uses goat's milk it will taste differently depending on the goat's diet.


----------



## andiplus8

Romy, since you're out of kits at the moment I will go ahead and order grains from you. I will pm you and let you know how much. Thanks!


----------



## TxGypsy

Sent you an email.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have another Kefir Kit ready to mail out...anyone want one? It comes with the decanter shown in the picture, one lid, two flexible stainless steel strainers, one vinyl strainer, starter kefir grains, a brush to clean the slender elegant decanter easily, a downloadable e-book you can share free and we will be adding pages so you can stop back as it is added to! The price is the same, $19.95 but the shipping went up at the post office. They now charge $10.95 so the price with shipping is $30.90. I always include little bonuses...surprises inside! 

I have plenty of grains, anyone want an order? $7 including shipping for pint size which will multiply in roughly a month to process a quart. Or you can order the quart size grains for $10 including shipping. Again a little surprise is tucked in!


----------



## TxGypsy

I enjoy mine every morning. Throw some frozen fruit in the blender, pour the kefir in with it and pulse for about 30 seconds for a great smoothie. Thanks Romy!


----------



## Pink_Carnation

How does homemade kefir compare to the stuff from the store? I tried the plain and flavored. Flavored had a ton of sugar and there was even more in the plain by the time I could get it down. I am hoping that it wouldn't be as mouth puckering sour if it is fresh.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Pink_Carnation said:


> How does homemade kefir compare to the stuff from the store? I tried the plain and flavored. Flavored had a ton of sugar and there was even more in the plain by the time I could get it down. I am hoping that it wouldn't be as mouth puckering sour if it is fresh.


Depends on how long you let the grains sit. If you like it milder, just let it go for a shorter time period. After my grains had built up a few weeks I could let them go about 24 hours and the kefir was just about as potent as plain yogurt. 48 hours and you've got a much stronger kefir. I like it best after about a day and half.


----------



## romysbaskets

Pink_Carnation said:


> How does homemade kefir compare to the stuff from the store? I tried the plain and flavored. Flavored had a ton of sugar and there was even more in the plain by the time I could get it down. I am hoping that it wouldn't be as mouth puckering sour if it is fresh.


Hello...excellent questions~ The first difference is the process of course! You process your own Kefir using the Kefir grains and whole milk, fresh if you have a cow but if you don't, storebought milk works just fine. It sits at room temp for about a 24 hour period to produce a mild lovely Kefir Milk. You then Choose how much honey, agave or sugar to put in your smoothie, fruit, vanilla extract or none of these depending on you! Breads, pancakes, coffee cakes, waffles, dressing, substitution of plain Kefir for sourcream uses....the list is very long. With the storebought Kefir the uses are far more limited. Also you use the fresh Kefir Milk at home without the processes the storebought has done to it... as it is homogenized and pasteurized it loses valuable live bacteria. The cost is a huge difference. Kefir grains live on and on as long as you care for them. The cost is the milk, that is it once you have grains. With the prices the stores charges for Kefir, you will be hard pressed to add it to a daily diet....it is quite expensive! I find Kefir to be mild flavored, the key is the timing of the process which at home you choose!

check out my site to read short but informative info on it...Full nutrition info too!
www.kefirwellness.com


----------



## melco

Hi 
I am curious does a pint of Kefir grains make a pint of kefir? Also, how do I know when they have multiplied enough to remove some. One more  actually two.... if I am using store bought whole milk do I still allow it to standout on the counter for 24 hours before use and can somene who tends to be lactose intolerant, stomach kefir made with regualr whole milk. I am trying to decide if we can drink this or not.


----------



## romysbaskets

melco said:


> Hi
> I am curious does a pint of Kefir grains make a pint of kefir? Also, how do I know when they have multiplied enough to remove some. One more  actually two.... if I am using store bought whole milk do I still allow it to standout on the counter for 24 hours before use and can somene who tends to be lactose intolerant, stomach kefir made with regualr whole milk. I am trying to decide if we can drink this or not.


My son has lactose intolerance. He is able to drink Kefir Milk with no problems. It depends on the strain of Kefir grains how many are needed to process a pint. For the strain I have, only two good sized Kefir Grains are needed. Yes, you let your milk sit out at room temp with the grains in the milk, whether it is fresh or store bought makes no difference, covered loosely. 

You can pm me with any other questions if you like or email [email protected]...

Also check out my site for more info and nutrition etc..

www.kefirwellness.com


----------



## romysbaskets

I have one more KEFIR KIT READY TO GO! I do indeed have a lot of Kefir Grains available as well. With my other listings I like combining shipping for folks...do take a look!

Thank you for all the orders on HT...it is a pleasure indeed for my modest offerings!


----------



## farm mom

Romy, tried to finish PM'ing you so I can pay pal you for the grains but it says your box is full. Would still love some grains if you have them!


----------



## romysbaskets

farm mom said:


> Romy, tried to finish PM'ing you so I can pay pal you for the grains but it says your box is full. Would still love some grains if you have them!


Oh dear...those pm's! Have not had internet access this week hardly.

Been off the island for a week and a bad storm moved in. I could not get home! Then again....my kefir grains came with me! I have so many.... Safe and sound. You can keep them in the fridge but I like mine to stay active.


----------



## rosehaven

would love to purchase a kit if possible.

Blessings from the Bluegrass,

The Bells


----------



## romysbaskets

rosehaven said:


> would love to purchase a kit if possible.
> 
> Blessings from the Bluegrass,
> 
> The Bells


Hello Rosehaven,
I would be happy to get one together. I believe by this weekend. I am heading back to the island Friday evening by ferry and will pick up the larger strainer I need for it prior to....will let you know by tomorrow if it is complete...believe it will be as long as they carry what I need.

Blessings in return!


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> Hello Rosehaven,
> I would be happy to get one together. I believe by this weekend. I am heading back to the island Friday evening by ferry and will pick up the larger strainer I need for it prior to....will let you know by tomorrow if it is complete...believe it will be as long as they carry what I need.
> 
> Blessings in return!


There are three kits going out tomorrow in the mail. I had to wait to mail them from last Friday when I left the island by boat to prevent Kefir Grains sitting in the post office. They will be shipping priority mail from where I am inland. The upgrade on these current kits is that I found an option for the smaller strainers in one small vinyl strainer with the contouring that it will fit more than two sizes of containers for straining. This one is easy to keep clean and dishwasher safe, very good quality too. 

I have ONE SINGLE KEFIR KIT LEFT READY TO GO! I also have the grains with me if anyone would like one?


----------



## copperhead46

Romy, I talked with a lady yesterday and she told me all about Kefir and how I should be taking it every day. I told her that I had a friend who sold the kits on my favorite forum and that I would be getting some from her. I really don't know how it all works but I believe it will help my stomach problems and I want to give it a try. Please send me the kit, I'm very anxious to give it a try. I hope you still have my address, If not, I'll resend it, thanks, and I'll get the money pay pal'd to you.
P.J. Breedlove


----------



## romysbaskets

copperhead46 said:


> Romy, I talked with a lady yesterday and she told me all about Kefir and how I should be taking it every day. I told her that I had a friend who sold the kits on my favorite forum and that I would be getting some from her. I really don't know how it all works but I believe it will help my stomach problems and I want to give it a try. Please send me the kit, I'm very anxious to give it a try. I hope you still have my address, If not, I'll resend it, thanks, and I'll get the money pay pal'd to you.
> P.J. Breedlove


Hello Paula,
I have been drinking Kefir for over a year now. I used to have a bit of a problem with my digestive system....Kefir truly keeps your entire digestive system running smoothly. It puts healthy probiotics and restores essential flora in the stomach. I do have your address...

Thank you kindly!

Folks, I have Kefir Grains but will be on back order for the kits. I can put more together...just let me know?


----------



## romysbaskets

I have plenty of grains available!


----------



## Mulish

It has been awhile since you last did a kefir grain post, so i was wondering if you had any kits available. I would be interested in buying the full kit, but would be glad to buy grains only if that is all you have available.


----------



## romysbaskets

Mulish said:


> It has been awhile since you last did a kefir grain post, so i was wondering if you had any kits available. I would be interested in buying the full kit, but would be glad to buy grains only if that is all you have available.


I can get my last kit ready...need to get more decanters. If you would like one, I can get it put together by this Friday. I was doing all kinds of other things......will be posting more offerings soon.  I will pm you!

Thank you kindly...

Lots of baby Kefir Grains need rehomed....


----------



## romysbaskets

If anyone needs baby Kefir Grains...they need new homes...lots of Grains available......trade offers welcome!~


----------



## romysbaskets

I was able to get more decanters, they tell me that they are now discontinued!

There will be 15 Kefir Kits available now at $20.00 per kit (on my site they are $29.95) plus $11 shipping including delivery confirm, postal increase included thanks usps .

The Kefir Kit includes:
The elegant Kefir Kit Decanter
A nice long handled vinyl Strainer (gentle on the grains)
A two rim sized vinyl Strainer (instead of metal ones) for small or large rimmed 
A Bottle brush to make your decanter easy to clean!
Kefir Grains to process the quart of milk in your Kefir Decanter
A special little bonus.

You can pm me or write me at [email protected] but tell me you are an HTer as this is a price limited to on here.

Yes, I have Kefir Grains available as well. For sale or trade! $6 for pint size including shipping or $10 for quart size including shipping. Always a little bonus inside.

Our postage increase means it costs $1.73 to mail them plus the padded envelope...thanks usps 

Have a lovely day!


----------



## romysbaskets

Down to 11 kits with the two handled Italian Decanter. It has been discontinued sadly and we must find another suitable to present the Kefir in a classy manner. 

I still have plenty of Kefir Grains to rehome!

Pm me or write me at [email protected]

www.kefirkeeper.com
www.kefirwellness.com


----------



## romysbaskets

Down to only 8 of these pretty kits available!

Thank you most kindly for your orders!


----------



## Catalytic

I know nothing about kefir...how long will the grains keep? (I don't have any critters I'm milking right now, but my heifer is due sometime between now and October)


----------



## romysbaskets

Catalytic said:


> I know nothing about kefir...how long will the grains keep? (I don't have any critters I'm milking right now, but my heifer is due sometime between now and October)


If you would pm me your email address, I will send you a Kefir booklet free.  It will explain a lot in simple terms. You can freeze them if you needed to but I always have extra Kefir grains, you can get them when you are ready for them. 

Here is my site my hubby built me:

www.kefirwellness.com
www.kefirkeeper.com


----------



## PKBoo

Romy - emailed you at your hotmail address


----------



## KimM

I'd love to have more Kefir grains but last time I had them, they ate me out of house and home! I couldn't keep up with their reproduction and my dh won't drink Kefir so I ended up throwing a lot of kefir away.


----------



## romysbaskets

KimM said:


> I'd love to have more Kefir grains but last time I had them, they ate me out of house and home! I couldn't keep up with their reproduction and my dh won't drink Kefir so I ended up throwing a lot of kefir away.


There are many uses for Kefir in your cooking too! You can start with the smoothies, and add remaining Kefir milk to your recipes that require milk or sour cream even buttermilk. Homemade dressings and in place of sour cream with potatoes etc. Put in pancakes and biscuits, it resembles buttermilk. Cakes, breads and all kinds of places, use your imagination! I will post a recipe later today for you.


----------



## Maggie

Romy, Could you explain what you mean by pint or quart size re. the kefir grains? 
Also, I'm looking forward to the kefir recipe
Have a great day, Maggie


----------



## romysbaskets

Maggie said:


> Romy, Could you explain what you mean by pint or quart size re. the kefir grains?
> Also, I'm looking forward to the kefir recipe
> Have a great day, Maggie


Hi Maggie,
When you get starter Kefir Grains, the amount you first get can either process a pint of milk or if you wanted more Kefir Grains in your starter than you can process a quart. Either way they come ready to process the milk you put them in. I will get that recipe posted next.


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

I cheated and skipped to the bottom of the post, but I would like a keifer kit when you have one available Romy. My first attempt my keifer was so sour so I must have goofed it up. I'm willing to try again for the health benefits. Headed home from work soon so I will catch up on this thread Sunday night. 
Thanks


----------



## longhorngal

Romy, I ordered just some grains from your website the other day. Hope you got notification that I did. I know sometimes Paypal doesn't always seem to send it.
thanks
Cara


----------



## romysbaskets

MERRYMEDIC said:


> I cheated and skipped to the bottom of the post, but I would like a keifer kit when you have one available Romy. My first attempt my keifer was so sour so I must have goofed it up. I'm willing to try again for the health benefits. Headed home from work soon so I will catch up on this thread Sunday night.
> Thanks


I Pm'd you~ Kefir Kits going out again in a week!



longhorngal said:


> Romy, I ordered just some grains from your website the other day. Hope you got notification that I did. I know sometimes Paypal doesn't always seem to send it.
> thanks
> Cara


Thank you Cara,
Pm'd you~!


----------



## romysbaskets

Happy Kefir grains, sell or trade....$7 for pint size order, $10 for quart size including the postage with the bubble mailer. Always a smile maker inside. . 

Kefir kits are getting low with that special two handled Italian Glass decanter which the supplier has said is discontinued...let me know if anyone wants one as more are going out this week locally, I have 4 of them left....

FREE Kefir booklet download, let me know if you want one? Written by me with pictures, history, some recipes and full nutritional breakdown.  Pm me or write me directly at:
[email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> Happy Kefir grains, sell or trade....$7 for pint size order, $10 for quart size including the postage with the bubble mailer. Always a smile maker inside. .
> 
> Kefir kits are getting low with that special two handled Italian Glass decanter which the supplier has said is discontinued...let me know if anyone wants one as more are going out this week locally, I have 4 of them left....
> 
> FREE Kefir booklet download, let me know if you want one? Written by me with pictures, history, some recipes and full nutritional breakdown.  Pm me or write me directly at:
> [email protected]


SOLD OUT OF THE KEFIR DECANTER. I will update my kit when I find a suitable replacement! I do have Kefir Grains available!


----------



## romysbaskets

I always have Milk Kefir Grains and also Water Kefir Grains available! Currently I have not been able to get my decanters for the kit though.


----------



## Zanzabeez ND

Hi Romy,

I am interested in trying Kefir but do not know much about it. I am wondering if it is possible to start and maintain the kefir grains in store bought cows milk until I can switch them over to fresh goat milk after my girls start to freshen at the end of Feb/early March? Or would it be better to just wait until my does start to freshen to get my grains? I do have one doe left who is still in milk but I am trying to get her dried up in preparation for her kidding.

Thank you,
Tracy


----------



## melco

Romy, I paypaled you for a milk kefir order. Thanks. Melco


----------



## romysbaskets

melco said:


> Romy, I paypaled you for a milk kefir order. Thanks. Melco


Thanks right back at you!  I got that payment and will have it out this Wednesday weather permitting...


----------



## melco

Sounds great!


----------



## romysbaskets

During record snows, hubby went out and caught the ferry which just went back in service to get across and mail all my orders! Hurray and the driving was terrible but he is used to snow, said that folks were slipping all over the place. They got up to 2 feet in parts of Seattle which to us is a normal snow from where we lived before but out here was only about a foot. It is just a winter wonderland out here!


----------



## melco

Oh my goodness. I sure would have been more than happy to wait
Instead of him getting out. Please tell him thank you!!! Keep
Warm.


----------



## DWH Farm

I am interested in a kit when you do get a replacement decanter.. Thanks!


----------



## melco

I received my grains on Saturday. Thanks.


----------



## romysbaskets

More Kefir Grains available Both Milk Kefir and Water Kefir!

I will have more Kefir Kits soon and will post new pics of my revised Kefir Kit. The original Italian two handled heavy glass Decanter was discontinued from the company who made them. I found a pretty replacement which has a wider rim, easy to clean with slight contoured shape...with a cool glass lid.


----------



## romysbaskets

I ordered new decanters last week but I think they are all presold! However, I will post a picture of my new Kefir Set up when they come as I can get more after this. The decanter is different but I will have the same set up.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Maggie

Can't wait to see the new set-up, Romy. TIA!


----------



## ssmeester

Hi Romy,

I need some milk grains please. Please send me an invoice to Paypal for pint size to

ssmeester at yahoo dot com

Blessings,
Sandra


----------



## romysbaskets

Maggie said:


> Can't wait to see the new set-up, Romy. TIA!


~I took time to select something new, that was pretty enough but also very functional for this use, easy to clean and it has a wider mouth...I really like the glass lid too. I am anxious to receive them..as soon as I do..I will post a pic right away...



ssmeester said:


> Hi Romy,
> 
> I need some milk grains please. Please send me an invoice to Paypal for pint size to
> 
> ssmeester at yahoo dot com
> 
> Blessings,
> Sandra


Thanks Sandra...

All done!


----------



## blu_redneck

Romy, sent you a pm on different subject. Hope you recieved it! Thanks, Anna


----------



## romysbaskets

blu_redneck said:


> Romy, sent you a pm on different subject. Hope you recieved it! Thanks, Anna


I pm'd you!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl

did you get my pm?


----------



## romysbaskets

Cashs Cowgirl said:


> did you get my pm?


This girl is playing catch up...busy as a bee! 

Pm sent! Thanks so much!


----------



## romysbaskets

All paid Kefir grain orders went out. There has been a delay in the recent Kefir Kits, the Decanters are coming in late, hope to have them this weekend. I will be sure to post the new pic when I get them.

However, I will have three more Kefir Kits available in about a week from getting those decanters as I got extra decanters and I will post when I have them available and ready to mail. 

Plenty of Kefir Grains if anyone needs some?


----------



## chalice

I want some kefir grains! If you will e-mail me you're address, I will send you a money order.
[email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets

chalice said:


> I want some kefir grains! If you will e-mail me you're address, I will send you a money order.
> [email protected]


You bet, I emailed you! Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

These are the new decanters! There are four different ones to choose from, one of each in stock! I have *3 kits available at this time.*  My next mailing day is on Wed. Look closely to see the differences..they are a heavy good quality clear glass made in America!  I have an oriental design vase with flowers just for color next to them just for color. 



















This last one is sleek and taller, it holds 21 ounces instead of 16 ounces and will come with an extra Kefir Grain to accommodate that size. $1 extra for this style of decanter.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have two KEFIR KITS LEFT. The tall one is taken and one of the smaller ones. So that leaves two decanters left for the kits.

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Linsay2231

Romy,

I sent you a message but have not gotten a reply. I never received my package I ordered a couple of weeks ago, please let me know what is going on. :-(


----------



## romysbaskets

Linsay2231 said:


> Romy,
> 
> I sent you a message but have not gotten a reply. I never received my package I ordered a couple of weeks ago, please let me know what is going on. :-(


Your plants are a bit delayed due to our very cool weather, that is why it is not shipped yet. I will pm you also to be sure you get it. 

 Cute little plants need a little more weather like today was! It must have hit 60 degrees! It felt like a heat wave!


----------



## Yknot

Thank you for the kefir and free gift. I have the kefir in milk now and will plant the poppy after the chance of frost is past. Thank you very much.


----------



## Maggie

Romy, I need to order kefir grains. Hubby keeps asking for some! I would like enough for a quart, please.


----------



## mistletoad

Romy, I just sent you a payment for grains.


----------



## romysbaskets

Yknot said:


> Thank you for the kefir and free gift. I have the kefir in milk now and will plant the poppy after the chance of frost is past. Thank you very much.


*You are so welcome, thanks for letting me know! Happy Smoothie drinking!*


----------



## romysbaskets

Maggie said:


> Romy, I need to order kefir grains. Hubby keeps asking for some! I would like enough for a quart, please.


Pm'd you! I have plenty and thank you for checking back on my thread!



mistletoad said:


> Romy, I just sent you a payment for grains.


Pm'd you and sure did receive pmt. Thanks!


I have plenty to still rehome! I am reposting the cost as when shipping rates continue to go up so much on the mailers, I have to ask for their increase.Here is the current asking price on them. The bonus will vary.... There is always something in there to bring a smile! 

$5 plus $2.50 gets you a pint size portion plus a bonus =$7.50 total 
$10 plus $2.50 gets you a quart size portion plus a bonus =$12.50 total.

I do accept paypal and mailed payments either concealed cash or post office money orders only as that is where I cash them.

Thanks so much for the current orders! Happy Kefir Grains sailing every week...to be mailed to their new destinations and homes! 

These are LIVE KEFIR GRAINS. They are not frozen or dehydrated and sent out first class. I only send out frozen when the temps need them to be. These current temps, I am only sending out fresh Kefir Grains.


----------



## romysbaskets

HAPPY KEFIR GRAINS! Blessing me with lots of extras who want to take a road trip! Anticipating their new homes....

THEY ARE ON SALE FOR A LIMITED TIME!

$4 FOR A PINT SIZE plus $2.50 shipping
$8 FOR A QUART SIZE plus $2.50 shipping

I have a *KEFIR KIT ready* to go for:
$20 complete with Kefir Grains plus $12 shipping which includes delivery confirm. 

I hope all the HT Moms had a wonderful Mother's Day!~


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Romy, I would like to get the Kefir Kit you have ready to go. I am in no big hurry, whenever you can ship it out.

Peg


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Kit arrived today, thanks!

Peg


----------



## mistletoad

Did you ship mine yet?


----------



## romysbaskets

PNP Katahdins said:


> Kit arrived today, thanks!
> 
> Peg


*You are so welcome Peg! Thanks for the heads up!*



mistletoad said:


> Did you ship mine yet?


*Pm'd you! Thanks!*


----------



## romysbaskets

Another *Kefir Kit* is ready to go! would anyone like it?

Have a great weekend!


----------



## mistletoad

Got mine today, thank you!


----------



## romysbaskets

mistletoad said:


> Got mine today, thank you!


You are so welcome! Happy Kefir Grains just multiplying like it is summer time!

I have Kefir Kits being assembled again now. I will have tall decanters or the shorter decanters to choose from that I provided photos of above. I also have Milk Kefir Grains currently available. 

For HT members only $20 for a complete Kefir Kit or
$5 plus $2 shipping for pint size Kefir Grains
$10.00 with free shipping for quart size Kefir Grains

I accept paypal, concealed cash or post office money orders

Stay cool out there! We are cooking at 59 degrees F. LOL

It is a COOLLLLL SUMMER HERE!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have 8 more Kefir kits all ready to go. Each one will have a larger decanter but it is a nice heavy glass with glass lid, rubber seal. The new size is a 31 ounce size, they come with 1 large strainer made of vinyl with a small one made also of vinyl with two sized rim fits. I will have an extra little metal strainer to throw in and it comes with Kefir grains plus the Kefir booklet. The current cost for these larger decanters in this new upgraded Kefir Kit is $22 only on HT. Always a little smile maker bonus inside! 

$22 for the Kefir Kit and $12 for the priority flat rate medium mailing sized box.

Anyone wanting Milk Kefir grains, I currently have a lot of Kefir family members wanting a ride to new homes....

$5 gets you enough to process a pint
$10 gets you enough to process a quart.

If anyone has ordered Kefir Grains and lost them, for whatever reason, pm me to get a break on the price. I want everyone to boost their health by consuming this wonderful beverage if they wish to!

If someone wants to trade for Kefir Grains...pm me too. Always fun to trade things.

My email is [email protected], pms sure fill up fast..or you can post on this page..

This pic does not have the booklet in it as it is a download you can print. The large red strainer is great for bowls and for those who prefer the red color to see the white Kefir grains easier. Yes, this gal wears glasses myself. I thought the red color might be handy. 










Have a lovely day!~


----------



## ChristieAcres

Chickens LOVE Kefir Milk! It is very good for all the critters...


----------



## romysbaskets

lorichristie said:


> Chickens LOVE Kefir Milk! It is very good for all the critters...


Thanks for posting that, a lot of animals do enjoy Kefir and it is good for them. Even our dogs do, especially our Pug..you should see his cute little white moustach he gets...LOL

I currently have lots of Milk Kefir Grains available!

Kefir kits are ready to mail if anyone needs one?

HT price is $20 plus $12.00 shipping priority mail. It comes with the Glass decanter, two strainers, Kefir Booklet download, Kefir Grains and always a bonus!

Have a lovely day!


----------



## romysbaskets

Sending another Kefir Kit out Wed and have lots of Kefir Grains..does anyone need any? Also willing to trade Kefir Grains for....


----------



## romysbaskets

Down to about Five of these set up ready to go!....Sending out another one this week..

Thanks so much for the orders folks!


----------



## stamphappy

Romy, the kefir has been delicious! I love it plain, the family likes it in smoothies. We did a banana, cinnamon, brown sugar smoothie the other day that was wonderful. 

I feel so much better as well.


----------



## romysbaskets

stamphappy said:


> Romy, the kefir has been delicious! I love it plain, the family likes it in smoothies. We did a banana, cinnamon, brown sugar smoothie the other day that was wonderful.
> 
> I feel so much better as well.


I am so glad to hear that! Kefir is just a wonderful addition to a healthier diet. That sounds like a great smoothie!

I have FOUR KITS AVAILABLE!

Pint sized grains are $5 plus $2 shipping and quart size are $10 plus $2 shipping, always a bonus inside.


----------



## mammabooh

Do you still have grains available?


----------



## romysbaskets

mammabooh said:


> Do you still have grains available?


Yes, I sure do and I will pm you. Thank you!


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Please PM me if you have kefir grains available. Thank you!


----------



## romysbaskets

IndyGardenGal said:


> Please PM me if you have kefir grains available. Thank you!


I have plenty and I just pmed you, thanks!


----------



## mammabooh

romysbaskets said:


> Yes, I sure do and I will pm you. Thank you!


Thank you...please do.


----------



## romysbaskets

Plenty of Kefir Grains available and kits ready! I have found a nice Stainless steel strainer without handle but easy to put on a rim. I have been looking for a stainless steel small strainer and this mesh is perfect for the Kefir grains...

This is just the stock photo and will be included in the Kefir Kits instead of the small handled one in the picture prior.


----------



## romysbaskets

Kefir grains are available...$5 for a starter. 

I have been rehoming them locally but they are sure prolific little multipliers!

Happy little fellers!


----------



## Janetm

Do you have any grains available?

Also, would I be able to use coconut milk with them or do they only work with cows/goats milk. I am new to this and hubby is on a vegan diet two days a week and I want him to be able to have kefir then as well. 

Thanks!

Janet


----------



## NC_minifarm

Can you make kefir with grocery store milk? Will have some benefit? We can't get unpasteurized milk in my area and can't have dairy animals right now.


----------



## romysbaskets

Using store bought milk is no problem. Many people can't get raw milk. The benefits are the same roughly with the probiotics. The main difference is the raw milk itself being a little better for you.


----------



## romysbaskets

5 more orders available! $5 each plus $2.50 shipping. :happy:


----------

